# Glasfaser Pings und Downloadgeschwindigkeiten?



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey Leute wahrscheinlich wird in unserem Dorf gegen mitte 2011 Glasfaser ausgebaut. Ich wollte mal in die Runde fragen welche Pings ihr in welchen Games habt und mit wie viel Speed ihr downloaden könnt.(Games wie CSS,COD oder Badcompany und Downloads etwa bei Steam,etc)


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich selber hab (noch) keine Glasfaser, kann dir aber die Erfahrungen von meinem Kumpel mitteilen. 
Er hat 100Mbit und diese sind eigentlich auch immer voll verfügbar, oftmals sogar noch etwas mehr. Das wird warscheinlich daran liegen, das der Anbieter bei dem er ist, ein brandneues Glasfasernetz gebaut hat, welches bisher kaum ausgelastet ist.
Pings sind, wenn ich bei ihm CSS Spiele, meist bei 10-20 ms. Das ist aber denk ich mal sehr Server und Spiel abhängig. Ich schätze mit einer zb. 30Mbit Leitung wird man auch keinen großartig anderen Ping haben.


----------



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Ich selber hab (noch) keine Glasfaser, kann dir aber die Erfahrungen von meinem Kumpel mitteilen.
> Er hat 100Mbit und diese sind eigentlich auch immer voll verfügbar, oftmals sogar noch etwas mehr. Das wird warscheinlich daran liegen, das der Anbieter bei dem er ist, ein brandneues Glasfasernetz gebaut hat, welches bisher kaum ausgelastet ist.
> Pings sind, wenn ich bei ihm CSS Spiele, meist bei 10-20 ms. Das ist aber denk ich mal sehr Server und Spiel abhängig. Ich schätze mit einer zb. 30Mbit Leitung wird man auch keinen großartig anderen Ping haben.




Okay danke schonmal für die Eindrücke das Netz wäre bei mir dann ja auch brandneu. Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an.


----------



## pc-samurai (17. Dezember 2010)

Glasfaser mit 100mbit?? naja mit 12,5mbyte/s Leitung brauche ich kein Glasfaser da nehme ich Cat.7 Leitung anstelle teueres Glasfaser für ne langsamere Leitung zunehmen bei Glasfaser sind es eigentlich 100mbyte/s minimum!!!!

Gruß

pc-samurai


----------



## NCphalon (17. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du en guten Server findest solltest du auf unter 10ms kommen, selbst ich mit meiner Kabel-DSL Leitung komm ja schon auf 4ms^^

@pc-samurai: Wie willst du jemanden über Gbit Ethernet mit Internet versorgen? Selbst bei Cat7 musste alle par hundert Meter das Signal verstärken, da is FTTH schon besser geeignet


----------



## jumperm (17. Dezember 2010)

Versteh ich das hier richtig, dass die Glasfaser bis ins Haus gelegt wird? Oder meint ihr den Glasfaserausbau der Telekom, bei dem die letzte "Meile" noch über Kupfer geht?


----------



## NCphalon (17. Dezember 2010)

Hm ja stimmt das gibts auchnoch.


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Beim Anbieter meines Kumpels wird die Glasfaser bis ins Haus gelegt, wenn der Eigentümer einverstanden ist, sogar bis in die Wohnung. Momentan wird bis 1 Gbit angeboten, wenn die Glasfaser bis in die Wohnung liegt, soll später noch mehr angeboten werden.

Bei der Telekom sind doch glaube zurzeit nur 50Mbit möglich oder?


----------



## der_yappi (17. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Bei der Telekom sind doch glaube zurzeit nur 50Mbit möglich oder?



Für PRIVAT-Kunden ist iM VDSL mit 50MBit das Maximum.

Im FIRMEN-Kundenbereich gibts noch ganz andere Sachen - kosten dementsprechend (Company Connect Direktanbindung mit 100MBit im Down- UND Upstream zB ) Allerdings biste da monatlich im 4-stelligen €uro Bereich


----------



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2010)

Und bei mir wird die Firma Filiago WAHRSCHEiNLICH ihr erstes Glasfaser Projekt bestreiten die Glasfaser bis ins Haus. Und dann sogar gleich 4 Stränge falls später mehr benötigt wird. Das ganze kostet dann 59,90 mit Telefonflat+ natürlich den 100mbit Internet anschluss. I'm so Happy.


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

Is aber auch nicht grad billig. Mein Kumpel zahlt 20€ weniger für das gleiche. Aber kann sein, das dein Anbieter erstmal das Geld für den Ausbau wieder reinholen will und dann später die Preise etwas senkt.


----------



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2010)

pc-samurai schrieb:


> Glasfaser mit 100mbit?? naja mit 12,5mbyte/s Leitung brauche ich kein Glasfaser da nehme ich Cat.7 Leitung anstelle teueres Glasfaser für ne langsamere Leitung zunehmen bei Glasfaser sind es eigentlich 100mbyte/s minimum!!!!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> pc-samurai




Das heißt wenn die Server es zulassen hab ich auch mehr als 100mbit? Das ist ja geil!


----------



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Is aber auch nicht grad billig. Mein Kumpel zahlt 20€ weniger für das gleiche. Aber kann sein, das dein Anbieter erstmal das Geld für den Ausbau wieder reinholen will und dann später die Preise etwas senkt.




Eben der erste Vertrag MUSS bei Filiago abgeschlossen werden danach wird die Leitung für die anderen Anbieter freigeschaltet. Bei mir in der Gemeinde/Dorf bzw Arsch der Welt(Kronprinzenkoog) müssen 60% der Einwohner Bedarf anmelden und dann gehts los. Das graben bis zum Haus ist auch sogar kostenlos...


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

HAWX schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn die Server es zulassen hab ich auch mehr als 100mbit? Das ist ja geil!



Wohl eher nicht, weil dir nunmal nur 100Mbit geschaltet werden. Das die Kabel mehr als 100Mbit schaffen, heißt nicht das du auch mehr bekommst. Vielleicht hast du ja später mal die möglichkeit einen schnelleren Tarif zu buchen.


----------



## HAWX (17. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht, weil dir nunmal nur 100Mbit geschaltet werden. Das die Kabel mehr als 100Mbit schaffen, heißt nicht das du auch mehr bekommst.




Naja auch egal mit 100mbit bin ich auch zufrieden. Mir würden sogar "nur" reale 5mb/s reichen


----------



## robbe (17. Dezember 2010)

HAWX schrieb:


> Naja auch egal mit 100mbit bin ich auch zufrieden. Mir würden sogar "nur" reale 5mb/s reichen



Frag mich mal, ich gurk hier bloß mit UMTS rum. Gott sei Dank krieg ich nächsten Sommer auch min. 100Mbit.


----------



## NCphalon (17. Dezember 2010)

Naja solangs nirgendwo 1080p Filme zum Download gibt lohnt sich das doch garnet^^

(ich meine legal )


----------



## HAWX (18. Dezember 2010)

robbe schrieb:


> Frag mich mal, ich gurk hier bloß mit UMTS rum. Gott sei Dank krieg ich nächsten Sommer auch min. 100Mbit.



Ja bei mir ist momentan auch gar kein DSL Verfügbar. Unser Dorf hat gerade mal 800 Einwohner aber dafür ne riesen Fläche. Deshalb bin ich momentan auch nur mit 1&1 UMTS unterwegs.



NCphalon schrieb:


> Naja solangs nirgendwo 1080p Filme zum Download gibt lohnt sich das doch garnet^^
> 
> (ich meine legal )



Ach doch das lohnt sich schon da nur UMTS bei uns bisher Verfügbar ist kann immer nur einer zurzeit ins Internet. Wir sind aber 4 Personen. Zudem spielen ich und mein Vater gerne Online und meine Schwester wäre sehr an Videotelefonie via Skype interessiert. Ausserdem ist das die letzte Chance auf Verbesserung in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren, laut Bürgermeister.


----------



## RedBrain (22. Dezember 2010)

In der Zeit verwende ich DSL1000 aus der Dorf-Leitung. 
Ping ist stabil und gut, aber Down und Upload? -> Bad!
Ich wünsche mir auch ein schnelles Internet, aber es kann dauern.

Habe extra einen Diagramm erstellt. Wie lange braucht es, eine komplette Datei zu downloaden. Bah, ich mag OpenOffice.org nicht. 



56k-Modem braucht satte 13 Tage​
In 11 Minuten sollte es fertig sein, aber es gibt Nachteile für Downloadserver, die erreichen keine volle Downloadgeschwindigkeit oder sind eingeschränkt.


----------



## kühlprofi (22. Dezember 2010)

Interessantes Thema. Aber mit dem Pingvergleich, naja - sagt mMn nicht so viel aus. Das hängt von so vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab. NIC, Game-Server, Spiel, Infrastruktur Zuhause, Provider, Tageszeit, Standort?

Das mit Glas direkt ins Haus ist ja edel!
Würde auch sagen ab 100MB+ machts Sinn  Hast du dann auch ne NIC mit Glasanschluss oder kommt dann die letzten Meter zum PC wieder das Kupfer zum Einsatz?


----------



## jumperm (22. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Würde auch sagen ab 100MB+ machts Sinn  Hast du dann auch ne NIC mit Glasanschluss oder kommt dann die letzten Meter zum PC wieder das Kupfer zum Einsatz?


Ich würde behaupten, dass es auf dein Hausnetzwerk ankommt. Allerdings dürfte hier wohl eher Kupfer zum Einsatz kommen, da man im Haus recht viele Ecken hat und Glasfaser diese nicht mögen. Ausserdem kann man ab dem Hausanschluss ohne Probleme eine CAT6 oder 7 Kabelinstallation betreiben, wodurch man ein Gigabit Netzwerk realisieren kann. Gigabit bring aktuelle Festplatten (HDD als Datengräber) eh schon an die Grenze, von daher völlig ausreichend. Und bis das Internet schnell genug ist Gigabit zu liefern wird es noch laaaaange dauern.


----------



## Crymes (22. Dezember 2010)

Welcher Anbieter macht denn sowas?
Telekom? Vodafon?


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2010)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Interessantes Thema. Aber mit dem Pingvergleich, naja - sagt mMn nicht so viel aus. Das hängt von so vielen verschiedenen Faktoren ab. NIC, Game-Server, Spiel, Infrastruktur Zuhause, Provider, Tageszeit, Standort?
> 
> Das mit Glas direkt ins Haus ist ja edel!
> Würde auch sagen ab 100MB+ machts Sinn  Hast du dann auch ne NIC mit Glasanschluss oder kommt dann die letzten Meter zum PC wieder das Kupfer zum Einsatz?




JO das ganz normale Gigabit Cat5 Lan Kabel wird benutzt...


----------



## HAWX (22. Dezember 2010)

Crymes schrieb:


> Welcher Anbieter macht denn sowas?
> Telekom? Vodafon?




Das übernimmt bei uns speziell die Firma Filiago(Wahrscheinlich) Ist ja noch nicht in trockenen Tüchern


----------

